# 3 month after PCT and still acne



## 8Ball (Oct 9, 2012)

After a 12 wk cycle of tes e and EQ, acne stared on delts and back... Thought it was normal...until it continues and doesn't clear up and now I'm 3 months out from my pct and nothing has gotten better? Why is that and what can I do?


----------



## BP2000 (Oct 9, 2012)

8Ball said:


> After a 12 wk cycle of tes e and EQ, acne stared on delts and back... Thought it was normal...until it continues and doesn't clear up and now I'm 3 months out from my pct and nothing has gotten better? Why is that and what can I do?




Did you get bloodwork done?  What is your estrogen level?  YOu need to get post PCT bloods anyway so go to privatemdlabs and get them done


----------



## 8Ball (Oct 10, 2012)

BP2000 said:


> Did you get bloodwork done?  What is your estrogen level?  YOu need to get post PCT bloods anyway so go to privatemdlabs and get them done


Bloodwork was done 3 x

progesterone .6 normal
estradiol 16.8.   Normal
Total test 370.   Normal but not high enough for me 
fsh.          .9.     Very low!!!

how do I raise fsh and why is it low


----------



## BP2000 (Oct 11, 2012)

8Ball said:


> Bloodwork was done 3 x
> 
> progesterone .6 normal
> estradiol 16.8.   Normal
> ...



What was your LH?  DId you use HCG on cycle or PCT?  *EPIDUO is a new topical prescription medicine for Acne that just came out and work's great.
?*


----------



## jay_steel (Oct 11, 2012)

8-10 pills of pantheonic acid a day


----------



## jay_steel (Oct 11, 2012)

took me 5 months to clear up and I still had a couple. Just the name of the game. Shower twice a day and get a good cleaner, buy a back scrubber to reach your back.


----------



## 8Ball (Oct 11, 2012)

BP2000 said:


> What was your LH?  DId you use HCG on cycle or PCT?  *EPIDUO is a new topical prescription medicine for Acne that just came out and work's great.
> ?*



LH was 3.9 lower end of normal range.

Used HcG during cycle


----------



## fullrutt (Oct 11, 2012)

jay_steel said:


> 8-10 pills of pantheonic acid a day



Ie heard a lot of this what else does it help with?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BP2000 (Oct 11, 2012)

jay_steel said:


> took me 5 months to clear up and I still had a couple. Just the name of the game. Shower twice a day and get a good cleaner, buy a back scrubber to reach your back.



do you get acne ever cycle?  Is it dose dependent or do you only get it at higher doseages?


----------



## BP2000 (Oct 11, 2012)

8Ball said:


> LH was 3.9 lower end of normal range.
> 
> Used HcG during cycle



How old are you?   You might try HCG blast and low dose clomid to get test higher.  1500iu EOD and clomid 25mg per day for 3 weeks


----------



## 8Ball (Oct 11, 2012)

BP2000 said:


> How old are you?   You might try HCG blast and low dose clomid to get test higher.  1500iu EOD and clomid 25mg per day for 3 weeks



Im 26 and could be a good idea. I haven't pinned in a long time. Was thinking to star in a week. That ok


----------



## BP2000 (Oct 11, 2012)

8Ball said:


> Im 26 and could be a good idea. I haven't pinned in a long time. Was thinking to star in a week. That ok



Yes that would be fine. Try to get pregnyl brand


----------



## iSteroids (Oct 12, 2012)

8Ball said:


> After a 12 wk cycle of tes e and EQ, acne stared on delts and back... Thought it was normal...until it continues and doesn't clear up and now I'm 3 months out from my pct and nothing has gotten better? Why is that and what can I do?



you can try some natural remedies or go with something hard like accutane

Accutane - iSteroids.com


----------



## jay_steel (Oct 12, 2012)

i would try other means before accutane, accutane is going to dry out your skin so much, and it is also hard on your live. I mean AAS is also hard, but if something else works then try that first. I would use a prescribed topical before accutane.


----------



## jimm (Oct 12, 2012)

Welcome to te club... Not a club I wanted to be in if I'm honest if its something to do with your hormone or it releated to something you find in your blood work.. Eg.  This was too low and it was causing it ect then please let me know..

Get some b5 shower 2-3 times a day never wear he same tshirt twice, change ur sheets alot. go ur doc get sumthing on prescription.

I'm using doxycycline supposed to take one 50mg a day doesn't do nothing for me I'm taking 200mh a day and its working nicely.

I had good skin untill I started taking gear now I've had spots ever sinse (minor bacne) sometimes I can get them down to almost nothing atall..

Welcome to the dark side haha ur fucked now!!!


----------



## 8Ball (Oct 12, 2012)

jimm said:


> Welcome to te club... Not a club I wanted to be in if I'm honest if its something to do with your hormone or it releated to something you find in your blood work.. Eg.  This was too low and it was causing it ect then please let me know..
> 
> Get some b5 shower 2-3 times a day never wear he same tshirt twice, change ur sheets alot. go ur doc get sumthing on prescription.
> 
> ...



thanks for the intro...I think


----------



## NTL (Oct 12, 2012)

If you want to try doxycycline you can order it online from pet stores.Just Google it.Its the same and no need to go to doctor. I have been on 200mg a day for about 2 week and my acne is 80 percent gone.


----------



## jimm (Oct 12, 2012)

Lol like I said bro I never had any spots on my back in my life b4 I touched gear and no1 in my family EVER had acne so I'm not pre despised to this shit!..


Why pay more for doxycycline o line when your doc can put ya in a script for cheap? Doesn't make sense to me and u know its legit. Never know what ur getting from these websites...


----------



## NTL (Oct 13, 2012)

jimm said:


> Lol like I said bro I never had any spots on my back in my life b4 I touched gear and no1 in my family EVER had acne so I'm not pre despised to this shit!..
> 
> 
> Why pay more for doxycycline o line when your doc can put ya in a script for cheap? Doesn't make sense to me and u know its legit. Never know what ur getting from these websites...


The doxycycline I received is made by westward pharmaceutical. I cost under 30.00 for 100 100mg tabs.I know exactly what I'm using.


----------



## cube789 (Oct 13, 2012)

NTL said:


> The doxycycline I received is made by westward pharmaceutical. I cost under 30.00 for 100 100mg tabs.I know exactly what I'm using.



in the uk its 7pound per item for a pescription regardless of quantity


----------



## cube789 (Oct 13, 2012)

jimm said:


> Welcome to te club... Not a club I wanted to be in if I'm honest if its something to do with your hormone or it releated to something you find in your blood work.. Eg. This was too low and it was causing it ect then please let me know..
> 
> Get some b5 shower 2-3 times a day never wear he same tshirt twice, change ur sheets alot. go ur doc get sumthing on prescription.
> 
> ...



im on minocycline, its doing fuck all for me : (
tried b5


----------



## jimm (Oct 13, 2012)

ice_cube789 said:


> im on minocycline, its doing fuck all for me : (
> tried b5



Never heard of what your taking ma man... Ask for doxycycline and ask for it in repeat then take same dose as me 2x 50mg in morning and same before bed... 

They originally gave me tetracycline I think it would leave a nasty tatse and made mine worse I would never touch it again doxy worked tho only at these doses. 50mg a day is weak! 


Should notice it working in about 2 months taking it maybe before bet of luck.


----------



## chocolatemalt (Oct 13, 2012)

ice_cube789 said:


> im on minocycline, its doing fuck all for me : (
> tried b5



Could be dose related -- a good dose is 200mg/day in my experience, where lesser dosages can just feel like a placebo.  But... long-term minocycline use will very likely gray your teeth (slow process, long time till you notice) and might give you "perma-bruises" where a normal bruise from a minor bump just doesn't go away and remains dark for a year or longer.

Doxycycline is the other standard option but it's typically a little weaker in effect, makes you more susceptible to sun damage, and may make you nauseous if you take it on an empty stomach (easy thing to forget about).

Accutane is much stronger than either of those but then there's a whole list of possible (mostly unlikely) side effects along with liver stress.  Oh, and it makes monster babies so don't get pregnant.


----------



## cube789 (Oct 14, 2012)

jimm said:


> Never heard of what your taking ma man... Ask for doxycycline and ask for it in repeat then take same dose as me 2x 50mg in morning and same before bed...
> 
> They originally gave me tetracycline I think it would leave a nasty tatse and made mine worse I would never touch it again doxy worked tho only at these doses. 50mg a day is weak!
> 
> ...







chocolatemalt said:


> Could be dose related -- a good dose is 200mg/day in my experience, where lesser dosages can just feel like a placebo. But... long-term minocycline use will very likely gray your teeth (slow process, long time till you notice) and might give you "perma-bruises" where a normal bruise from a minor bump just doesn't go away and remains dark for a year or longer.
> 
> Doxycycline is the other standard option but it's typically a little weaker in effect, makes you more susceptible to sun damage, and may make you nauseous if you take it on an empty stomach (easy thing to forget about).
> 
> Accutane is much stronger than either of those but then there's a whole list of possible (mostly unlikely) side effects along with liver stress. Oh, and it makes monster babies so don't get pregnant.



thanks for the info and advice, will defo up the dose (originally on 100mg a day) and try something else if no joy.


----------



## 8Ball (Oct 15, 2012)

chocolatemalt said:


> Could be dose related -- a good dose is 200mg/day in my experience, where lesser dosages can just feel like a placebo.  But... long-term minocycline use will very likely gray your teeth (slow process, long time till you notice) and might give you "perma-bruises" where a normal bruise from a minor bump just doesn't go away and remains dark for a year or longer.
> 
> Doxycycline is the other standard option but it's typically a little weaker in effect, makes you more susceptible to sun damage, and may make you nauseous if you take it on an empty stomach (easy thing to forget about).
> 
> Accutane is much stronger than either of those but then there's a whole list of possible (mostly unlikely) side effects along with liver stress.  Oh, and it makes monster babies so don't get pregnant.



Seeing a dermatologist, you think I have a chance by just asking?


----------



## chocolatemalt (Oct 15, 2012)

If you know what you want and the details of the meds it definitely helps, otherwise the derm will likely put you in guinea pig status with disappointing ramp-up on weak shit (e.g. tetracycline, or topicals like erythomycin, Retin-A, Differin, and related junk).  Bear in mind that Accutane is used as a last resort, requires iPledge FDA rigamarole and a monthly blood test... a bitch.


----------



## Mudge (Oct 16, 2012)

I was doing 1/4 bottle of B5/pantothenic acid daily, it helps but for severe pizza acne - you need more. Depending how bad you are high B5 could help, especially that far out of cycle. You NEED to stay off gear while doing it.

Accutane is serious stuff, but probably not so bad to manage at 20mg a day if you keep your liver clean of everything else. My eyes, skin, and everything else that you forget you need "moisture" for dried out to the point I bled from some areas, not cool. But it works like a mofo, your liver values will go up significantly (likely) at doses of 60mg+. I briefly went up to 100 or 120mg (I forget) and discovered for myself during a blood test, I was about 25% over normal and I could actually feel the tingles (severe warning sign).

Be cautious, try heavy B5 for 2 weeks first and see if its worth continuing. If you scrub your body don't make yourself bleed (common sense right?)


----------



## h3o (Oct 16, 2012)

i had acne for almost half a year after my test e/eq/dbol cycle, finally went away.  But mine was never anything too alarming just maybe 1 to 2 pimples on the delt and a few on the upper back and neck area.  and both my lipid and my test blood work was normal after my pct for that cycle fyi.


----------



## MattPorter (Oct 17, 2012)

I have a guy who uses Topical resveratrol (sustain alpha) and claims it clear his complexion rapidly. 

Not exactly sure of the mechanism of action but could anti inflammatory and anti-oxidant properties

This article was pretty cool -- Topical resveratrol for acne 


-Matt


----------



## jay_steel (Oct 17, 2012)

tanning also helps if you shave go to a high dollar sensitive shave cream. I use this because I use to get break outs from shaving. But now I can shave my against the grain with this and it doesn't irritate at all.. Shaving is the only thing that causes my break outs on my chest.

https://www.google.com/shopping/pro...a=X&ei=mzV_UIaRH-L1iwLwoYGADg&ved=0CHMQ8wIwAg


----------



## jimm (Oct 18, 2012)

cube789 said:


> thanks for the info and advice, will defo up the dose (originally on 100mg a day) and try something else if no joy.



doc rang me yesterday to see how i was getting on basically told him i had been using 200mg a day and he wants to run blood tests on my liver as its liver toxic... just incase u got a bad liver..



chocolatemalt said:


> If you know what you want and the details of the meds it definitely helps, otherwise the derm will likely put you in guinea pig status with disappointing ramp-up on weak shit (e.g. tetracycline, or topicals like erythomycin, Retin-A, Differin, and related junk).  Bear in mind that Accutane is used as a last resort, requires iPledge FDA rigamarole and a monthly blood test... a bitch.



tetracycline was what i was first put on ages ago used to taste like shit after eating one of those pills and seemed to make mine worse.. doxy has worked im just thinking im on a higher then reccomended dose.. i go see him tomoro thing is my bacne is almost non existant im just very vain and want no spots atall.. i doubt he will give me accutane which is what i want as im 2 weeks into cycle accutnace would put my mind at ease... but yeah he will say its not bad blah.. i think accutane when prescribed by a doc is only given for the kinda ppl whos backs/face/body were ever are coverd in big nasty spots.. mine need is purely vanity reasons...



Mudge said:


> I was doing 1/4 bottle of B5/pantothenic acid daily, it helps but for severe pizza acne - you need more. Depending how bad you are high B5 could help, especially that far out of cycle. You NEED to stay off gear while doing it.
> 
> Accutane is serious stuff, but probably not so bad to manage at 20mg a day if you keep your liver clean of everything else. My eyes, skin, and everything else that you forget you need "moisture" for dried out to the point I bled from some areas, not cool. But it works like a mofo, your liver values will go up significantly (likely) at doses of 60mg+. I briefly went up to 100 or 120mg (I forget) and discovered for myself during a blood test, I was about 25% over normal and I could actually feel the tingles (severe warning sign).
> 
> Be cautious, try heavy B5 for 2 weeks first and see if its worth continuing. If you scrub your body don't make yourself bleed (common sense right?)




b5 is good for mild acne very good sounds like he got bad acne tho so wont do much for it... 



jay_steel said:


> tanning also helps if you shave go to a high dollar sensitive shave cream. I use this because I use to get break outs from shaving. But now I can shave my against the grain with this and it doesn't irritate at all.. Shaving is the only thing that causes my break outs on my chest.
> 
> lol i shaved my chest ONCE with a razor with shaving cream was all gravy till the next day or 2 and lots of shaving bumps now i just trim it with electric razor, shaves far enough and never leaves rash sometimes get minor spot if shave to close
> 
> https://www.google.com/shopping/pro...a=X&ei=mzV_UIaRH-L1iwLwoYGADg&ved=0CHMQ8wIwAg


----------



## jimm (Oct 18, 2012)

OP got some exfoliating shower body wash and use it VERY gently the mistake alot of people including me make/made was to scrub the living shit out of my shoulder thinking it would clean my pores right out... turns out it makes it 10 times worse by aggrivating your skin.... so the lighter the better


----------



## MattPorter (Oct 18, 2012)

I used topical accutane and liked it -- would not use anti-biotics like tetra...since it hinders the protein synthetic response -- I am obsessive compulsive with muscle building.

Topicals for me

-matt


----------



## MattPorter (Oct 22, 2012)

Good thread on a users experience with Sustain Alpha help fighting/controlling acne. -- Freepressright's re-assessment of Sustain Alpha - Primordial Performance Discussion Forums

-Matt


----------

